# grass cut



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Did this for $80 because thats the best they could do....lot size is 142x118 grass is 3ft, weeds 5to7ft. more before and afters can be seen on my album.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Did this for $80 because thats the best they could do....lot size is 142x118 grass is 3ft, weeds 5to7ft. more before and afters can be seen on my album.


The best who could do? Absolute minimum I would touch that for is 170. For 80 bucks I would have just walked away, I would not do that for any member of my family, to quote a member on here "I can sit at home and lose money"


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

This was what the updater told me when i told her i could not cut it for 30. She came up with 60 and 20 for shrubs. Obviously we completed the job. Our worst characteristic is that we can not leave the job site looking sh***y, its in our nature, even if it pays close to nothing.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> even if it pays close to nothing.



What about completing a job and losing money? $80 I'd lose money even if paid upon completion.......


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> What about completing a job and losing money? $80 I'd lose money even if paid upon completion.......


$80 is better than some of the jobs we complete if you can believe.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dude you are getting soooooooooooooo screwed. 
I would get $65 for that on a re-cut. Initial not less that $250.

Grow a pair and tell them NOOOOOOOOOO. Why should they pay you a real price when they dont have too.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> This was what the updater told me when i told her i could not cut it for 30. She came up with 60 and 20 for shrubs. Obviously we completed the job. Our worst characteristic is that we can not leave the job site looking sh***y, its in our nature, even if it pays close to nothing.


I have held my tongue for too long. I get you are trying to make a living but at the bargain basement prices you are working for you are setting yourself up for failure. It really is laughable the stuff you post on here. Do you even factor in what the costs associated with a job like that are? At first I thought your posts were a joke but good god they are a reality. The best advice I can give you is go back to a community college and take a few business management classes. FNG


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to agree with Holland, I am not trying to be mean but there comes a time to say no. If they can't or won't pay you a fair price or the price that you want then you should not do the job.
One of the best things I can tell you to do is sit down and figure out all of your overhead and what you want to get paid and some profit. Once you take the time to figure it out then you will see how they are screwing you.
We all make mistakes, believe me in the beginning I got screwed but learned REAL quick how the system works. Now if they do not like the bid I tell them to give it to somebody else.
Remember, you are in business to make a living, not to make friends or do favors for others that will turn around in a second and drop you for a cheaper vendor.

Best of luck but remember it is about supporting your family and bottom line, not somebody else


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Like i said in an earlier post, it spiraled out of control about two months ago. Along the way there where things we didnt agree with because it was setting us backwards, and we were just told thats just that the nature of the beast. So thats when we decided to put our savings towards good equipment so that one day we can veer away from them and do it on our own. We have put applications out to cyprexx, safegaurd, fivebrothers, Truassets, and a few others just to get into a better financial position. Is there something we can do to talk with someone to start working right away? We have everything we need(and its good equipment). Or just wait and hope to be picked up? Were putting our business cards everywhere we go. Like I previously said we have had the business name and insurance etc for about a month, so we have not had alot of time to advertise our selfs. Will it take more time? We have other financial income like Child support,(first child is from another father) foodstamps etc. but our savings and tax refund went to the starting our new business, so the money that we do have coming, does pay all of our expenses. just barely. Funny thing holland, I have quite a few college credits left under my belt, so going back to college for business management will be in the near future! Would we like to just stop completely, of course! But if we do then it back fires and they will not give us a check( which is normally 700-$900) and as i described, we have no money to fall back on. So kissing ass along the way untill we can get our own work seems to be the only option. Taking them to court is also something we discussed. But thats not an immediate turn around, and taking them to court will be a definite way of not receiving a check and we can not afford it. We would like to approach them with it once we can hold our own.


----------



## WES1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heartland, who in the HELL do you work for ? I cover from Lake Placid all the way to Kissimmee...Your pricing is about 1/2 of what I get and I`m not direct...you SHOULD have gotten at least $175 for the cut and around $100 for the tree/shrub trim


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

WES1 said:


> Heartland, who in the HELL do you work for ? I cover from Lake Placid all the way to Kissimmee...Your pricing is about 1/2 of what I get and I`m not direct...you SHOULD have gotten at least $175 for the cut and around $100 for the tree/shrub trim



Its a company out of Vero Beach you may have heard of them, worst part is that its family. We get told what we get paid and if we dont like it and say no, we get s**tty paychecks and barely any work. Mainly stay in Lake Placid. your the second person who said that was a $175 job!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It's Florida is the spring, you should be able to*

choose your jobs. Dump them and dump them now. If they owe you money and you never see a dime of it, you will still be way ahead. Tell them no, and start your collection process the first day your check is overdue. What's going to happen is you are going to run your equipment into the ground, and not have anything in the end. Every time you twist a key on your truck or on a mower, you better be making money and and banking their replacement/repair costs, otherwise you are dying a slow painful death.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Its a company out of Vero Beach you may have heard of them, worst part is that its family. We get told what we get paid and if we dont like it and say no, we get s**tty paychecks and barely any work. Mainly stay in Lake Placid. your the second person who said that was a $175 job!


No such thing as family when it comes to business. If my family treated me that way they would be disowned


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Like i said in an earlier post, it spiraled out of control about two months ago. Along the way there where things we didnt agree with because it was setting us backwards, and we were just told thats just that the nature of the beast. So thats when we decided to put our savings towards good equipment so that one day we can veer away from them and do it on our own. We have put applications out to cyprexx, safegaurd, fivebrothers, Truassets, and a few others just to get into a better financial position. Is there something we can do to talk with someone to start working right away? We have everything we need(and its good equipment). Or just wait and hope to be picked up? Were putting our business cards everywhere we go. Like I previously said we have had the business name and insurance etc for about a month, so we have not had alot of time to advertise our selfs. Will it take more time? We have other financial income like Child support,(first child is from another father) foodstamps etc. but our savings and tax refund went to the starting our new business, so the money that we do have coming, does pay all of our expenses. just barely. Funny thing holland, I have quite a few college credits left under my belt, so going back to college for business management will be in the near future! Would we like to just stop completely, of course! But if we do then it back fires and they will not give us a check( which is normally 700-$900) and as i described, we have no money to fall back on. So kissing ass along the way untill we can get our own work seems to be the only option. Taking them to court is also something we discussed. But thats not an immediate turn around, and taking them to court will be a definite way of not receiving a check and we can not afford it. We would like to approach them with it once we can hold our own.


Hon I'm sorry, but you need to tell the "family" to go pound sand. Never and I mean never mix business with family. They are taking all YOUR profit and throwing you scraps just to keep you coming back.

I would quit and go work are Walmart or Mcdonalds. At least you know how much you get paid weekly.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I believe you are doing the right thing by applying with other places. In my experience it typically takes about two months to get signed on and start receiving work with just about anyone. 

But, once you get a new contract that pays better you gotta tell family to pound sand. It looks like they are already giving you the crap work. I would cherry pick the jobs and let them do the crap work.

Family will treat you worse than a stranger because they know they can get away with it. I almost lost everything 13 years ago because of a business partnership with friends and family. Now if they want extra money I will hire them and pay them fair. I will not partner with them.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Gypsos said:


> I believe you are doing the right thing by applying with other places. In my experience it typically takes about two months to get signed on and start receiving work with just about anyone.
> 
> But, once you get a new contract that pays better you gotta tell family to pound sand.
> 
> That is exactly what we are waiting on. Were at the door knocking, waiting for someone to open. Once it does, were slamming the other one closed right behind us.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Gypsos said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you are doing the right thing by applying with other places. In my experience it typically takes about two months to get signed on and start receiving work with just about anyone.
> ...


----------



## PGA (Jan 8, 2015)

Who do you work for WES1?


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

LaCaSa said:


> This was what the updater told me when i told her i could not cut it for 30. She came up with 60 and 20 for shrubs. Obviously we completed the job. Our worst characteristic is that we can not leave the job site looking sh***y, its in our nature, even if it pays close to nothing.


That is your best characteristic..nice job... most guys don't get the crack weeds or driveways on marginal paying jobs.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

La casa I hope you are doing better now, please do not take this jobs. The only thing you are doing here is destroying the industry by taking this jobs. We work really hard to estimate the right amount on this type of properties but if someone like you comes and does it all for free then our bids are pointless. Please use a cost estimator or something , just common sense and looking at the photos will give you an idea of at least $250 on this job, not trimming all the trees in front.


----------



## AspireHigher (Jun 1, 2016)

$80.00 seems decent money.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

AspireHigher said:


> $80.00 seems decent money.



Where are you located? Maybe I'll call you next time a $200 job should be done, and I'll pay you the $80. 


I wouldn't have even taken my equipment off the trailer for that. Grass recuts on a lot that size is about $50 min


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

$80 isn't good money for that, you should aspire to make fair money for your work. You know- Aspire Higher. lol


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

AspireHigher said:


> $80.00 seems decent money.


????!!!!!😳You're kidding right?


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

AspireHigher said:


> $80.00 seems decent money.


I am going to just hope that was sarcasm...if not, please tell me where you are located; because if you will work for such low prices I would gladly change my policy on subs and give you some work :vs_OMG:

:vs_no_no_no: $80 and you are located in Central FL (Highlands Co. here) as well? Those sound like NAPA prices...possibly All Safe (Although All Safe doesn't typically screw anyone THAT badly)?


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh man.... Come out to Washington bro... I got work for you all day for those prices.


----------

